# RIP Shrek



## toerag (May 5, 2007)

Lost one of my male 1 yr old WG today to gastroentritis. One moment hes fine, next hes lost a lot of weight then gone within 48 hrs.

His tank mates (Puff & Numb Nuts) are fine, Viv has been cleaned & sterilised now watching the other 2 like a hawks. Heres hoping for no more casualties.


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

Awwwwwww im sorry for your loss- r.i.p shrek


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

what a shame r.i.p shrek


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

R.I.P little one.


----------



## jayl (Feb 18, 2007)

R.i.p.


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

sorry for your loss...what is a wg? dont mean to be ignorant.: victory:


----------

